
A Rural Community Decided to Treat Its Opioid Problem Like a Natural Disaster - ourmandave
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2018/10/28/658476111/a-rural-community-decided-to-treat-its-opioid-problem-like-a-natural-disaster
======
Kaveren
It always makes me happy to see public officials treat addicts as people, not
villains. I'm hopeful that this attitude will spread to police departments
across the country.

There's some problems you just can't arrest your way out of.

If we take an open-minded public-health approach, trying new techniques and
evaluating them, I think we'll see great improvement to the opioid crisis.

